# Robinsons Cuttermarks Calculator



## jontyjon14 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have one of these in its original box in really good condition but cannot find any history of it anywhere. Does anyone know or have one and have any information please. I have been searching for several months to no avail. There is one for sale in a collection but despite that they know nothing about it. Many thanks if you can help, Jon


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jontyjon14 said:


> I have one of these in its original box in really good condition but cannot find any history of it anywhere. Does anyone know or have one and have any information please. I have been searching for several months to no avail. There is one for sale in a collection but despite that they know nothing about it. Many thanks if you can help, Jon


Have ya got a picture of it you can post?


----------



## jontyjon14 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Robinsons cuttermarks calculator*

have been trying for 20 mins to upload pic but keeps failing.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jontyjon14 said:


> have been trying for 20 mins to upload pic but keeps failing.


Email them to [email*****[/email] and I'll upload them.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jontyjon14 said:


> have been trying for 20 mins to upload pic but keeps failing.


Your file size is too large. The site has file size constraints which are shown in the Manage Attachments window. Resize to about 90 kB and the files should load.


----------



## jontyjon14 (Aug 13, 2013)

hi,have sent u the pic via email,thanks for the help,jon


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Here ya go - it was too big. I cropped it into two so that more close up detail would be kept.

I'm scratching my head on this one though. I'm going to have to do a bit of digging.


----------



## jontyjon14 (Aug 13, 2013)

*robinson cuttermark calculator*

Thanks,i've been searching for a while and cant get anywhere,hopefully the pic u put up may jog a few memories.


----------



## ptofimpact (Apr 29, 2013)

*Maybe this site can help*

Not sure this website has what your looking for, however, I enjoy seeing all the old handtools, and the articles, good luck.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/index.asp


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe it is the same manf. has the robsion that makes the levels?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Go to google put in thomas robinson & son rochdale england click o the vintage machinery.org they have good info one that compeny.Not sure how to do links maybe firemedic can?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cms83 said:


> Not sure how to do links


Not difficult

Copy the URL and then add like any other link using the Insert Link button in the edit window which is the world/globe icon to insert the link.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

heres a few on the companyhttp://www.satake.co.uk/uk_division/UK_History.html‎ andhttp://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Thomas_Robinson_and_Son and vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2685&tab=3 hope it helps thanx mr. paine very easy chris


----------



## jontyjon14 (Aug 13, 2013)

*robinsons cuttermarks calculator*

thanks for the links, will keep digging and post if i find anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Jonty I`m a bit puzzled what is it exactly that you want to know?


----------

